
Facebook’s Calibra is a secret weapon for monetizing its new cryptocurrency - r0n0j0y
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/18/18682838/facebook-digital-wallet-calibra-libra-cryptocurrency-kevin-weil-david-marcus-interview
======
mimixco
Facebook's PR acts like people who didn't have money available will now
suddenly have it on their phones, but the Libra technical docs say one can
only obtain Libra by buying it with fiat (or by buying their separate
investment tokens.)

Since the unbanked aren't qualified investors for the token, that means every
Libra they get will have to come from someone's other credit card, PayPal, or
bank account.

